# Engine Noise with iSimple Connect ISHD651 in 2007 Honda Accord



## sam_12345 (May 4, 2015)

I'm in the process of installing an iSimple Connect ISHD651 into a 2007 Honda Accord with GPS. I have the unit mostly installed and all of the connectors are attached, but when I test out the unit with the car running I hear significant engine noise/whining. The noise gets louder with higher RPMs. Any one have experience with installation in this car? Any ideas on how to fix? Should I try to attach another ground wire? Maybe move the module? I installed the module just left of the pocket that's under the radio.

Thanks,
Samuel


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you could always add a standalone ground wire to the ISHD651 and not ground down through the factory radio.


----------



## sam_12345 (May 4, 2015)

I T'd off of the iSimple ground wire, the black wire on the iSimple harness, and did some experimenting. I found that grounding to the strong metal bracket in the upper left hand driver's side corner provided the lowest amount of engine noise. It also seemed to me like the closer the T/wire split was to the iSimple device that the quieter the noise was. I did not try cutting the wire and grounding the iSimple without the harness's ground. The noise is very quiet now and can only be heard when revving the engine and music is not playing. Moving the device from place to place did not make a difference, definitely seems like a ground loop problem. I mounted the ground wire to the bracket with a self tap screw, a wire ring with an open end (name?), and a lock washer. I sanded away the polished surface of the bracket. It was very difficult to start the hole, maybe because it's a strong metal bracket, but more likely because I didn't have the best tools for the job.

Hope this helps someone.

Samuel


----------

